# This Weekends Variety Pack - Pic Heavy



## JacaRanda (Jan 14, 2014)

I really enjoy Winter because of the variety of birds to shoot.  Unfortunately one of the mornings was overcast until it was time for me to leave.  For some reason I decided to play with the camera and ended up shooting partial metering and jpegs (I forgot to change it back so I was all over the place).  Anyway, it was more about the variety than anything else.  C&C welcome.

Oh, I just missed the local bobcat that had an American Coot for breakfast and a Peregrine falcon that swooped down and caught an American Avocet, flew off and beheaded it in flight.  Of course that happened on Saturday morning around 7:30 am - I arrived at 8:30 am. I did see the pictures.  Sunday I arrived at 6:30 am and saw nothing of the kind ((((FIGURES)))))

#1 Cinnamon Teal 


#2 Allen's Hummingbird 


#3 Spotted Towhee 


#4 Mourning Doves 


#5 Belted Kingfisher 


#6 Dancing Mallard 


#7 Black-necked Stilt 


#8 Northern Shoveler 


#9 American Coot 


#10 American Avocet 


#11 White-crowned Sparrow


----------



## Desi (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm digging the Dancing Mallard


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you Desi!


----------



## SCraig (Jan 14, 2014)

Gorgeous shots.  I always enjoy seeing critters that we don't have around here.

The water in front of the Mallard makes it look like he's doing a moon walk


----------



## ronlane (Jan 14, 2014)

#1 looks awesome.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 14, 2014)

I really like the one with the bird in it.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 14, 2014)

Who cares if it's picture heavy with these kinds of photos!
dancing Mallard is wonderful, but al are beautiful rewards for your morning.
Nancy


----------



## baturn (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice! I also enjoy the ones I don't see locally. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 14, 2014)

SCraig said:


> Gorgeous shots. I always enjoy seeing critters that we don't have around here.
> 
> The water in front of the Mallard makes it look like he's doing a moon walk



Haaa you are right.  A moon walking quack!

I get jealous of those that have Cardinals around, but I just googled real quick and see that the Northern Cardinals are found in some parts of California.  If it's Northern Cali that is like 3 or 4 states away.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 14, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> I really like the one with the bird in it.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 14, 2014)

I especially like the Stilt&#8230;no, the Dancing Mallard&#8230;no, wait I like the Shoveler&#8230; 

Nice stuff, Jaca!  Like the others, I love seeing some of the birds I just can't find around here, though I admit it&#8230;It makes me just the TINIEST little bit jealous, too&#8230;


----------



## SCraig (Jan 14, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Haaa you are right.  A moon walking quack!
> 
> I get jealous of those that have Cardinals around, but I just googled real quick and see that the Northern Cardinals are found in some parts of California.  If it's Northern Cali that is like 3 or 4 states away.


Here's you a female Cardinal I took Sunday:

Sexy Over-The-Shoulder look ...






And one with Full Frontal Nudity!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 14, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> Who cares if it's picture heavy with these kinds of photos!
> dancing Mallard is wonderful, but al are beautiful rewards for your morning.
> Nancy



Thank you Nancy.  

It really is rewarding and at times, I get caught up with the photography part of it. When I imported these into Lightroom, I could not figure out why my lens correction preset was not working.  After a little digging around (and opening my eyes) I realized I had shot way more jpegs than intended.  Whoopty Doo Not A Big Deal!!!!  Although at first I was bummed out.

Derrel mentioned in a recent thread that it is not always a good idea to sit down and start processing hundreds of images right away.  I stepped away from the computer because I was frustrated (and actually enjoyed some playoff football).  

When I got back to the pictures, I was able to just enjoy what I saw, what I photographed and the conversations I had with the other addicts! 

Thanks D-Sizzle, I will remember to use that formula more often.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 14, 2014)

SCraig said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Haaa you are right. A moon walking quack!
> ...



Haaaa...I think the first one winked at me.  "Look Chick; I told you already that I am a married man"  Sheesh.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 14, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I especially like the Stilt&#8230;no, the Dancing Mallard&#8230;no, wait I like the Shoveler&#8230;
> 
> Nice stuff, Jaca! Like the others, I love seeing some of the birds I just can't find around here, though I admit it&#8230;It makes me just the TINIEST little bit jealous, too&#8230;



I feel your pain!  I am jello of Ospreys in flight with fish, flirtatious Cardinals, Bald Eagles, and Snowy Owls.


----------



## Desi (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi JacaRanda.....I'm in LA too.  Where do you go birding?  I usually go to Baldwin Lake at the LA arboretum, but I know there is more out there (if I could ever find the time).
Desi


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 14, 2014)

Desi said:


> Hi JacaRanda.....I'm in LA too. Where do you go birding? I usually go to Baldwin Lake at the LA arboretum, but I know there is more out there (if I could ever find the time).
> Desi



Hello there Desi. I am actually down in Orange County. Personally the best place I have been is Bolsa Chica Wetlands in Huntington Beach. Bolsa Chica Conservancy » Bolsa Chica Bird Checklist | Learn. Restore. Inspire. I really is a can't miss location. 

I have gone South to San Diego near the border, but never up to Los Angeles. Newtricks mentioned the Sepulveda Wildlife Reserve and I hope to meet with him one of these weekends. I will let you know so hopefully you can join us.

The pictures in this post were all taken at San Joaquin Wildlife Sanctuary San Joaquin Wildlife Sanctuary, another can't miss location. It has 11 ponds and nice trails between them. http://www.irwd.com/images/pdf/marsh/SJMarsh Rules and Map 3-12.pdf


----------



## pjaye (Jan 14, 2014)

The hummingbird and the mallard make me squeal with joy. Fantastic pictures.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 14, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> The hummingbird and the mallard make me squeal with joy. Fantastic pictures.




Thank you Symplybarb. Glad to share!

Also glad to have you in my 1000th post  :hugs:


----------



## annamaria (Jan 14, 2014)

Great photos. Love love love the dancing mallard.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 14, 2014)

I know all to well the bobcat/falcon feeling you experienced, or if I see something like that I don't have a camera!  Great shots, the clarity and focus I long for, but struggle to get in my photos.  I love that Cinnamon teal, but then again the Stilt's reflection or that Shoveler are tough to beat.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice set!  I'm partial to the first 2 and the breakdancing mallard


----------



## pjaye (Jan 15, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > The hummingbird and the mallard make me squeal with joy. Fantastic pictures.
> ...



yay! :hug::


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 15, 2014)

6&7 are great. Just love that dancing bird.  Ed


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 15, 2014)

Ok, well I don't normally do C&C, but since it's you I'll make an exception.  Looks like you've got some really great starts on some wonderful landscapes here, but those pesky birds keep getting in the way.  I know just how that feels, seems like every time I'm out at the safari park trying to get some nice shots of grass or dirt some dang buffalo or elk or something jumps right into the frame.  Hard to believe, I know, especially for the buffalo, but they are actually a lot more spry than one might believe.

I think I'm going to start carrying one of those big portable air horn gizmos and see if maybe I can't scare them off.  I'll keep you posted on how well it works.  Lol


----------



## BillM (Jan 15, 2014)

The mallards around here must be lazy or tone deaf, i never see them dancing


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 15, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, well I don't normally do C&C, but since it's you I'll make an exception. Looks like you've got some really great starts on some wonderful landscapes here, but those pesky birds keep getting in the way. I know just how that feels, seems like every time I'm out at the safari park trying to get some nice shots of grass or dirt some dang buffalo or elk or something jumps right into the frame. Hard to believe, I know, especially for the buffalo, but they are actually a lot more spry than one might believe.
> 
> I think I'm going to start carrying one of those big portable air horn gizmos and see if maybe I can't scare them off. I'll keep you posted on how well it works. Lol



Are you by chance in So Cali?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 15, 2014)

BillM said:


> The mallards around here must be lazy or tone deaf, i never see them dancing



:lmao:  You know, in California you can get away with almost anything.  Damned liberals :lmao:


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 15, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, well I don't normally do C&C, but since it's you I'll make an exception. Looks like you've got some really great starts on some wonderful landscapes here, but those pesky birds keep getting in the way. I know just how that feels, seems like every time I'm out at the safari park trying to get some nice shots of grass or dirt some dang buffalo or elk or something jumps right into the frame. Hard to believe, I know, especially for the buffalo, but they are actually a lot more spry than one might believe.
> ...



Nope - Nebraska.  Land of night and high electric bills.  Pretty easy to find really, go to the middle of nowhere, hang a left.  Can't miss us


----------



## annamaria (Jan 15, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Nope - Nebraska.  Land of night and high electric bills.  Pretty easy to find really, go to the middle of nowhere, hang a left.  Can't miss us



Haha that is way to funny!!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 16, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Ah I see said the blind man.  I can also relate a bittle lit...... I am originally from Kansas City Misery.   Our states once shared a basketball team.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 16, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > JacaRanda said:
> ...



Ahh Kansas City.  Jewel of the Midwest.. 

rotfl.. nah, not really.  I can't really back that up.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 16, 2014)

Actually........now that I have a camera and a forum, I would love to go shoot the city of fountains.  In between eating the worlds best barbecue.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 16, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Actually........now that I have a camera and a forum, I would love to go shoot the city of fountains.  In between eating the worlds best barbecue.



Ok, gotta give them points for BBQ - granted.  I've also been thinking about maybe taking a long weekend and heading down myself at some point, when the weather gets a bit warmer.  Like to take a trip to their zoo and maybe point my camera at some other stuff as well - you know, between BBQ joints that is.. lol


----------

